# Electronic storage



## menehuni509 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just a question. My son and I were talking the other day about EMPs and bothof us wondered if information stored on a cd rom would b safe from an EMP if notin a faraday cage. I'm thinking that it's electronic media so itwould be vulnerable, he's not so sure though.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I would not chance it, ever put a CD in a microwave and pushed the button? If enough EM was present you could get the same effect.

By the way, if you ever have data on a cd that you want to render permanently unrecoverable and you need to do it "real quick" put it in the microwave for about 5 seconds, that will do the trick, guaranteed.

It may scare the $hit out of you but usually it will not damage the oven.


----------



## menehuni509 (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol. Thanks. I feel the same way. I planned on putting all my cds in a faraday cage even though he didn't feel it was necessary.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Their has been discussion on this site about microwave ovens being used as "Faraday Cages". You may want to do a search on(upper left corner of the window), thinking about it, Thats a topic that must have surely been discussed here before.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think any CD or DVD would be perfectly safe after an EMP because it can no longer be rewritten. It's possible that DVD-RW's and CD-RW's would be toast. I don't think so but I think any magnetic media like floppy disks and zip disks would be toast.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

EMP - Electro Magnetic Pulse - it is not a cooking radiation.

Your best way to tell if the CD would be damaged would be to take it to a metal-shop (or recycler) and run the CD next to one of their heavy-duty magnets that are designed to lift thousands-of-pounds of steel plate. If the CD survives that kind of environment, it should be just fine.


----------

